# Birthday Ling!!! 22 May 2013 YaknTat



## yakntat

Well, I decided to get up on my birthday at 430am. Glad I did, but was a little hung over from an early celebration. Launched on the National Seashore at around 540am. Couldn't find any cigs, but hardtails were everywhere. I trolled a live hardtail for about 1 1/2 miles and nada. Went to a bottom spot and nada. I was starting to get discouraged a bit, being my birthday and all. I started to think of the skunk. Anyway trolled for another 1/4 mile and nada. Dropped down the famous Ginzu jig on the bottom and waited for about 30 seconds until I felt some pressure. Felt exactly like a shark, but my line wasn't breaking. I was running 50lb power pro with 40lb flouro. The water was pretty dirty so I couldn't tell what I had until about 8ft under the yak. :blink: Couldn't believe my eyes, when I seen the big brown bomber. Gaffed him and put the bat on his head a bunch of times. I was nervous pulling him in the yak. On the way in my yak was leaning to the side, even in a PA. Went straight to Broxons outdoors and they weighed him at 70lb. They were nice enough to let me borrow a cooler too. Great guys in there. He's chillin on ice now and damn I'm one tired guy. I immediately called the wife from the yak and told her I caught a huge cobia. She says that's great honey. Then she asked if I would turn on the dishwasher when I got home, without even skipping a beat. :001_huh: Video to come soon


----------



## rfh21

Damn that's a stud, congrats and happy birthday to you


----------



## LUNDY

you sir are my hero!


----------



## FC Medina24

That's a good birthday present there...Awesome catch!


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup:Thats how you give your self a birthday present:yes: make it happen :notworthy:and all with man made power:thumbsup: Happy Birthday Angler:whistling:


----------



## J0nesi

what size spinfisher v do you have. Did you catch it on that??


----------



## MillerTime

Awesome birthday present.


----------



## yakntat

J0nesi said:


> what size spinfisher v do you have. Did you catch it on that??


It's a 5500 and yes it was caught with that. It handled it no problem. Not going to lie, I was one tired SOB. 20 min and he was in the yak.


----------



## tkh329

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## bbarton13

beast mode


----------



## Chumbucket

Nicely done, grats! looking forward to the video. Hope you remembered to start the dishwasher!


----------



## PAWGhunter

yakntat said:


> She says that's great honey. Then she asked if I would turn on the dishwasher when I got home, without even skipping a beat.


 Know the feeling. 

Nice fish! Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## chaps

Incredible yak catch!!!! Did u find him on public bottom or a private spot?


----------



## jmunoz

Nice and happy bday to


----------



## yakntat

chaps said:


> Incredible yak catch!!!! Did u find him on public bottom or a private spot?


I guess its private. Spot Team Primus found while we were trolling last year. Blackjeep lost his recently at the same spot. This might be him.


----------



## LUNDY

so this means your feeding me this weekend?


----------



## yakntat

LUNDY said:


> so this means your feeding me this weekend?


Yes sir, I have a steak with your name on it.


----------



## LUNDY

thats what i like to hear!


----------



## yakntat

Here's the vid.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Awesome video!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V

That's the biggest yak cobe I've heard of from around these parts. Congrats on a fine catch and great b-day present!


----------



## JD7.62

HELL YEAH DOUG! I thought we had an epic day today but you put us to shame, we did get a keeper ling though but yours could eat it!

Team Primus FTW baby!


----------



## Cracker

Congratulations.... That is a toad!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Austin

Monsterrrr!!!


----------



## lowprofile

wow! way to go!

i sent you a PM


----------



## COALTRAIN

Congrats bro. Thats a monster. Happy Bday also


----------



## dthomas142

Happy birthday man! Got a few comments to make, lol. First, off the chain size cobe! Second, I love the wife's comment about the dishwasher, that's great stuff. Third, I love the leopard skin cushion, lol, pimpin baby! Last thanks for sharing a great post, congrats.


----------



## JD7.62

dthomas142 said:


> Happy birthday man! Got a few comments to make, lol. First, off the chain size cobe! Second, I love the wife's comment about the dishwasher, that's great stuff. Third, I love* the leopard skin cushion*, lol, pimpin baby! Last thanks for sharing a great post, congrats.


It matches his favorite banana hammock! :whistling:


----------



## Ginzu

I know we use the word Epic for a lot of our catches, but this one truly deserves the title. Couldn't be happier for you. Team Primus FTMTW!


----------



## ARslinger

seen this on facebook my mind=blown


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

How much for a Ginzu jig????

What a stud ling man. Gongrats and hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Ginzu

I think Doug bought them all, lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Damn congrats bro!
U are putting my ole yak through some work haha .

Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Who the hell is Doug!?!!??? Lol

Happy Birthday YaknTat.


----------



## yakntat

dthomas142 said:


> Happy birthday man! Got a few comments to make, lol. First, off the chain size cobe! Second, I love the wife's comment about the dishwasher, that's great stuff. Third, I love the leopard skin cushion, lol, pimpin baby! Last thanks for sharing a great post, congrats.


So many people love the leopard butt cushion I can't change it now. Its my good luck piece. . I borrowed the duct tape from my daughter in a pinch. Yeah, I had to laugh when the wife told me about the dishwasher. Women!!! :whip:


----------



## yakntat

oxbeast1210 said:


> Damn congrats bro!
> U are putting my ole yak through some work haha .
> 
> Happy birthday by the way.


Thanks Oscar. You wouldn't believe the miles I've put on your old yak. It's an offshore machine now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

One birthday memory locked and loaded, awesome job!!


----------



## Fishermon

Wow, super nice fish there...Congrats...great video. Thx for sharing man...lol .....dishwasher ...leopard skin... cobia...lol...


----------



## Ivarie

Holy sh1t! That's one hell of a ling.


----------



## AhGotcha

Wow..dats a bign!


----------



## fishheadspin

LUNDY said:


> you sir are my hero!


you were my hero for about 24 hours!!LOL


----------



## jmunoz

fishheadspin said:


> you were my hero for about 24 hours!!LOL


Haha that's funny.. great fish tat


----------



## Foulhook

Crap! All I got for my birthday was a Happy Meal. Congrats man that is a monster.


----------



## specktackler57

daaaaaang.


----------



## Redtracker

*Bat*

Should we call him Bat Man or Bat Boy?


----------



## Ginzu

fishheadspin said:


> you were my hero for about 24 hours!!LOL


Hilarious!


----------



## LUNDY

your still my hero buddy


----------



## yakntat

Redtracker said:


> Should we call him Bat Man or Bat Boy?


That had me laughing pretty hard. Yeah, I'm ditching my son's novelty souvenir bat and going with something better. :batman:


----------



## Ginzu

Forget the bat. We should start packing gats out there, lol.


----------

